# Has anyone tested early with neg and then got positive on test date? HELP



## sarahwi (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi just wondered if anyone has tested early day before or few days before and then got positive on test date?

My actual test date was 3rd April 2 weeks after EC but I notice that most others is two weeks from transfer, I got neg on the 3rd but still no sign of AF have also had sickness and been really hot all the time and my stomach is really hard?

Was going to re test monday which will be two weeks from ET, just wondered if anyone has been the same.

Thanks


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi sarah,

I had  blast put back on 24th March and my OTD was yesterday. I tested the night before and it was negative(with i have to say "weak wee" ). Decided to test agin yesterday morning just in case and got a faint positive. My bloods then came back with a strong positive and i'm now 4 weeks pregnant today 

I also had af cramps, dizziness and really hot so fingers crosed your result will chnage too

Sending you lots of  

Andrea x


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi sarah,


My test date was yesterday too and i got a bfn. I am 14 dpt. 

My clinic want me to re-test tomorrow as ive not had af either.

Did you clinic tell you to re-test?.

Fingers crossed we get a lovely bfp tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahwi (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so nice to chat to people in the same boat, really hope you get the bfp keeping my fingers crossed for us both.

Sarah


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Sarah,

Yes, I tested early (like a week ago) and got a BFN and then tested today, my OTD and got a BFP.

Have not had many sypmtoms - a few night sweats, mild cramps and a slight loss of appetite, but other than that feel completely normal!!

My OTD was 2 weeks from ET - 16 days from EC.

Good luck!

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sarah and Tweetie* ~ much luck indeed for your tests, really hoping for you both       

*Sezy* ~ posted on the other thread to you 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

This happened to one of the girls on the singles thread and she is pregnant!!

Good Luck


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi,


Sadly for me its a bfn again, i cant believe it i am gutted, how did you get on sarah?


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey ladies  

I am going MAD!! 
I am on 2ww and made the stupid mistake of testing on day 7 and today which i am 3 days from actual test date and it was a very accurate negative! Not even a faint positive second line! Can 3 days really make a difference! My friend is pregnant with twins and she tested 5 days before and it was a positive so i am so scared as i feel that its the end now?  

Hope someone replys xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

You're way too early hun....still every chance that it can turn around for you  

Don't worry about your friend either. Some people test positive early, some get negatives as late as day13/14 but still go on to get fabulous BFPs 

Lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy  

I am having such a down day and dont know how im going to go on if i get a bfn! Its not going through for another cycle its just knowing that for more of my life im going to have to feel the way i do by avoiding pregnant friends and family because i cant help it! And i feel that work are goign to be getting just abit annoyed with me for having yet again  more time off and i know they dont understand but i need my job to go back to after i eventually get the bfp! There is nothing they can do is there ? 
Anyway i have just had a whole day of crying today, dont know whats wrong with me! 
And yes i know your going to tell me off but i had 1 pg test left over and yes i did it today and again it was a bfn! It all started today as i invited my friend round to try take my mind off it and she told me she pregnant so after she went i did test and again its still the same! Im not going to do anything now untill friday i promise but still i am convinced its not going to change in such a short time! I just want it to happen same as all of us ladies but doesnt ever seem to ever be any hope unless im totally shocked on friday! 

Anyway thanks for replying, it makes me feel so much better being able to chat 

xxx


----------



## marymac930 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey everyone,

My OTD is today however I couldn't help myself and tested early on Sunday (11 days after 2 day ET) only to get a BFN.  

However, I tested early again yesterday morning and got a strong positive so this is proof that it can change dramatically in just 2 days.

So, there is still hope for all you dissappointed early testers out there.  Love & hope to you all.  Hang on in there.

Mary x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Mary ~ fab news 

Tiny ~ won't tell you off hun, you've still got a couple of days though so it can still change....just look at Mary's post 

There's a 2ww Testers thread if you want to come and join everyone posting on there 

*APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=189315.525

Take care  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Tiny

I did the same thing  - I tested just two days early and got a negative. Then tested two days after AF was due and got a positive. 
x


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Ambition How are you ? 

The tests i used were only a pound aswell so i spose that didnt help! Just praying it does turn round for tomorrow now   

xx


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Tiny it's so horrible this waiting isn't it? how do you feel?


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Im just dreading that i think for more of my life im going to have to feel the way i do now which is horrible! Friends and family are just getting on with having a family and its happening so easy for them while im just stuck in the same place all the time. Sorry iv just read what iv just written and no full stops haha ! 
I hate all this, it gets me down! I cant even go to work anymore cause of pregnant women! 
  for 2moro BFP !!!!!!!!!!!! 
PLEASE PLEASE !!!!

XXX


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya al

Tiny-    hope everything is ok for you tomorrow.     Am thinking of you hun


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh Tiny I think there are so many of us who feel the same way. Each time I've been pregnant someone close to me has at the same time - they've all gone on to have bouncing babies and I haven't. It's damned hard!  
I've already got a friend who'll be a surrogate for me if it doesn't work out for us - be prepared that's my motto! We'll get there by hook or by crook.

hmm just had a 'show' on CD25. Feeling very much like AF is hear so don't think any point hoping for implantation   Oh well there's always next month!


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Very shocked its a BFP   

XXXX

Im so lucky


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

And today has just proven that 2 days really does make a difference so thank you so much for all your positive vibes and support ladies! 

I really cant beleive its turned round! 

xxx


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh tiny that's FANTASTIC news! well done!


----------

